# 3w2 9w8 6w5



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Can someone provide a description of this type?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Adaptive, indecisive, logic-oriented, sociable, natural, peaceful by nature, aggressive only when attacked

When healthy: 









When unhealthy:


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Why a blob? Also source? Also thanks haha


----------

